# tree frog ID



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Found these guys in my Parents yard in the Dominican Republic

anyone have a clue as to what it is?



















































BIG TUB FULL OF THOUDSANDS OF TADPOLES FROM THESE GUYS


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like Julio has a new frog habitat to set up


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

They difinitely look like a Osteopilus species. You should do a google search for osteopilus and see if anycof them look similar.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my mom said she dumped about the whole barrel the week before i got there as it was full of tadpoles as well and she said she was gonna do it again after i left so i took a bunch of them and spread them around the yard in different water vessels, but she still found them.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Osteopilus dominicensis? JVK


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

No, I don't think that is what they are. I have experience with dominicensis and the eye color is similar, but the pattering is totally different. The pattern on these guys is more similar to a cuban's? I'll do some searching, but I don't think dominicensis is it based on all of them that I have kept.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

How many were you able to bring back, Julio?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> How many were you able to bring back, Julio?


I was going to ask, thanks.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> anyone have a clue as to what it is?


im going with : H . anorexia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> How many were you able to bring back, Julio?


haha, you guys are more then welcome to go down and take them all, i am sure my mom will love for you guys to take all the tads, they must've been 5000 tads in the barrel, i mananged to relocate about 1k of them


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Try using i naturalist for id


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe a cuban has some zsimilar features there is a sure way to tell the skin on the back for the cubans head doesnt move freely like most treefrogs it is fused to the skull of the frog wet your finger and try to genty move if it appears fused its prob a cuban


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool looking frog : )


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

marylanddartfrog said:


> Maybe a cuban has some zsimilar features there is a sure way to tell the skin on the back for the cubans head doesnt move freely like most treefrogs it is fused to the skull of the frog wet your finger and try to genty move if it appears fused its prob a cuban


This is not absolutely true...this is a common characteristic of the genus. Just look at the generic name: Osteopilus.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

true could be something else also. it just kind of looks like my cubans but just look sickly


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Try using i naturalist for id


got a link?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I vote for 

Osteopilus dominicensis

wildherps.com - Dominican Treefrog (Osteopilus dominicensis)

Notice the color of the eyes and the patterning on the legs and back especially on the second pic. The pattern on the back looks the same although faded, but that could just be attributed to their natural color shifts to lighter or darker colors.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe it is inaturalist.org



stemcellular said:


> Try using i naturalist for id


----------

